# lowrance verses garmin or other??



## T.grantham (Aug 29, 2012)

Need advice on which units you would use and why. 1200 to spend on GPS/ FF or bottom machine. Looking at the lowrance hds 7 w/ side scan gen 2 or the garmin 740s. Not locked into a dual unit, can use gps plus bottom machine,just don't need to spend over 1200.00.

Open to other units, just looking for your experience and advice.

will be fishing nearshore reefs, navy towers to the stream.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've used a ton of different systems and both Raymarine and Lowrance make my favorites. They are the most user friendly IMO. Garmin makes great stuff too, but certain models have had me hitting buttons just trying to figure out what they do


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

I've got an HDS 7 and the structurescan is pretty cool. Still getting used to it and there's a flip left/right depending on the how the transducer is mounted so something to be aware of. Think the best setup is a stand alone gps and bottom machine. I use my handheld garmin for navigating, easier to use in rough seas when trying to punch numbers in.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I have the HDS 7 on an inshore boat. The structure scan is very cool. Fish Finder is okay.

I'm not impressed with the GPS. I had a Garmin that was EASY to use. The HDS 7 is confusing as heck, though I don't actually really use it to find spots much offshore. I use it mostly for inshore FishnChip card that shows drop offs and stuff.

I prefer the Garmin GPS.

I prefer Furuno Fish Finders. 

But as a combined GPS/FF the Lowrance is okay, and the Structure Scan is very cool.

I might look at the Hummingbird unit next time.

For an offshore boat I would DEFINITELY go separate units, unless you go VERY big screen on a dual unit. But mount them close together (side by side if you can).

Jim

Jim


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

x2 Garmin GPS and Furuno bottom machine.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Had Lowrance and Garmin and now have Raymarine. Really enjoyed the side scan in shallow water 4G radar on the Lowrance and the different options and bottom ready on the Garmin. Have the new Ray 12 and 9 with the digital radar and been impressed I would try and go on a boat with the different equipment and see what appeals to you. They will all get you there. My question is who has Chirp and is it worth it?


----------



## JVT (Jun 5, 2009)

I recently had essentially the same question on this and other forums. I had to go with a 7" unit because that is what would fit in a flush mount on my Grady.

Although I liked the Structure Scan of the Lowrance, I went with the Garmin 740S because of the intuitiveness of the unit, along with an Airmar 1kw through-hull transducer. I have not had a chance to fish offshore with it yet but I love the set-up and seem to get excellent bottom separation with the transducer.

I also had the Garmin Sirius Weather received installed to see the storms beyond my Furuno radar.


----------

